# Gable vent installation



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Cut the hole, install vent, add trim over vent mounting flange (if roof overhangs). OR do you mean the octagon ones? Have a link?

Gary


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not install a ridge vent instead so the whole roof gets vented?
The right way would be to remove the siding, very simple to do without any damage.
Make it easy on your self and install a rectanguler or square vent


----------

